# Any Swedes out there?



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, any Swedes out there? I'd like to chat.:smile2:


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

Huh?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool hand Luke was so darn cool, and his mom was even cooler.









I'm not sure if there are many here. I've only seen like one.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

What we got here, is a failure to communicate.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

Well this wasn't very helpful, didn't expect to be poked fun of. I was just searching for people with SA in my area to relate to. Had to high expectations I guess.

Thanks cinto for a normal reply.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Stockholmare?


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Well this wasn't very helpful, didn't expect to be poked fun of. I was just searching for people with SA in my area to relate to. Had to high expectations I guess.
> 
> Thanks cinto for a normal reply.


I think probably offline might be Swedish? Not 100% sure about that though.


----------



## Oggy (Nov 8, 2017)

Me!


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Sverige!










I've seen a few Swedes in this forum I hope that you can connect with them.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Well this wasn't very helpful, didn't expect to be poked fun of. I was just searching for people with SA in my area to relate to. Had to high expectations I guess.
> 
> Thanks cinto for a normal reply.


I am sorry, I just couldn't take the opportunity to not be a little random.

There are a couple of Swedes on here, as well as other Scandinavians. 
@Repix I think is Swedish (though he could be danish).

There is a "troll" Swede here. If you stick around you are going to find him.  @ljubo 
@versikk I think as well?

Probably more that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Cool Hand Luke Don't get upset they weren't making fun of you. These guys are official forum funny guys and just can't ignore an opportunity to be funny. 

You guys should first look at people's post count before joking, newcomers will get offended when their first post isn't taken seriously.

Regarding your question as far as I know we have a few Swedes here. I actually think most Europeans here are Swedes(excluding the British). I'm not sure why, maybe Swedes speak good English. Or maybe I'm wrong about that.
But regardless, I'm not sure you will find many people who are willing to talk because most people here feel uncomfortable talking to strangers.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Yes, any Swedes out there? I'd like to chat.:smile2:


Hi, yeah there are quite a few popular Swedes on here for sure :yes the only ones I know of though are _Probably Offline_ & then a forumer that I myself communicate with _Carlfrukt_, friendly folks :yes I'd link you to their pages, but I'm not sure how to properly write them out, when I do it the links don't seem to be clickable, so you might have to search them in member search, they should pop up ..you can send them Pm's or write on their wall & see what they say


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm Svädish.


----------

